# A Little Help Please



## TonyR (Sep 5, 2010)

Hello. Iv'e got this watch and it wasn't winding up or when you pull the crown out it wasn't changing the time so i thought i would do a bit of investigating. It's the first time iv'e taken bits out of a watch but i thought, iv'e got to start somewhere. ( it always seemed a bit scary undoing screws and things pinging out ) well thats just what happened. Could anyone tell me where this piece goes as it it pinged out before i could see it.










It's the little bit in the middle.

Also amogst you experienced people can you guess what watch it is.

Or if you need to know the make, i'll post that too

Cheers

Tony


----------



## Dusty (Feb 3, 2010)

Looks like an AS alarm movement the piece is the set lever which should be under the dial !!! the small pip on the end of the set lever engages with a slot in the winding stem..........see below Number 5 should be held in with a set lever screw (the screw you turn to remove the stem ....good luck


----------



## TonyR (Sep 5, 2010)

Thanks for that. It is an alarm movement " AS " i'm not sure what that is,

Cheers i'll give it a go

Tony


----------



## clockworks (Apr 11, 2010)

AS is short for A Schild, a manufacturer of watch movements, AFAIK.

Spotted this post on the NAWCC forum, where an eagle-eyed member thought that the broken end of the stem is still in the movement. Is that the case? Hard to tell from the picture, but it looks like he could be correct.


----------



## TonyR (Sep 5, 2010)

Yes someone else noticed thati'll have to try and source another one from somewhere. I didn't realize it was broken

By the way it's a Memostar


----------



## clockworks (Apr 11, 2010)

Hopefully you'll be able to get a stem from Cousins, but you'll need the calibre number (movement model number). Should be stamped on the movement somewhere, possibly under the balance.


----------



## TonyR (Sep 5, 2010)

It's the same as  This one


----------



## clockworks (Apr 11, 2010)

Might be easier to buy that one, and make one good watch out of the 2.


----------



## TonyR (Sep 5, 2010)

You might be right there... :thumbup:


----------



## TonyR (Sep 5, 2010)

I didn't get the watch off ebay. And i couldn't find a calibre number on the movement or under the ballance, but i did see an " AS " under the ballance


----------

